# pregnancy experiences in Spain



## Irishgirl (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi there,
I am wondering if any one can answer this question... I am 3 months pregnant and someone told me today that My OH cant come into the delivery room with me!!! I am in Sitges south of Barcelona.
This bit of info has me totally freaked out!! It would be terrible if he isnt there!! Is this the case?? 

Regards

Ni


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Irishgirl said:


> Hi there,
> I am wondering if any one can answer this question... I am 3 months pregnant and someone told me today that My OH cant come into the delivery room with me!!! I am in Sitges south of Barcelona.
> This bit of info has me totally freaked out!! It would be terrible if he isnt there!! Is this the case??
> 
> ...


congrats!!reggers:

I had my babies years before we moved here, but from what I understand it varies from hospital to hospital


you need to speak to the hospital - maybe 'shop around'


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> congrats!!reggers:
> 
> I had my babies years before we moved here, but from what I understand it varies from hospital to hospital
> 
> ...


I think it depends on who's delivering the baby. If your doctor is the actual person who's going to be doing the delivering you should consult him. Come to think of it you should consult with him anyway 'cos if it's hospital policy he should know that as well, shouldn't he?
My daughter was born by caesarean and my husband wasn't allowed in.


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

With C-section it is quite common the husband is not allowed in or even chooses not to be there (I think I'd opt for that as well in the case I would want to have children ; which I don't but that's irrelevant here)

I can ask a colleague of mine who gave birth in Barcelona half a year ago. I guess it varies from hospital to hospital, but for sure with a normal delivery I doubt they can refuse him access.

PS: congrats with the pregnancy!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Reading through a few of the Spanish websites, it seems pretty much the norm for the father (and sometimes one other person, usually a mother or sister) to be present for a normal birth.

And from what we've experienced with some in our family here, even for an elected c-section where an epidural was given and not general anaesthetic, the father had to wait outside. (My OH was present during my c-section for twins back in the UK...albeit up the head end behind the curtain!). 

As others have said, check with your consultant but I'd be extremely surprised if the father was refused to attend during a normal labour/birth.

Wow - lots of babies around at the moment - it sure was a long harsh winter!  Good luck!


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Congratulations! I had my son here and his father was present in the delivery room but I didnt have a C-section so, as everyone says, that might be different. 

The baby's head appeared before before getting to the delivery room so he was nearly born before we got there but that's another story! My sister in law had a C section and I dont think the father was allowed in but if you are having a "normal" delivery then it probably does depend on the policy of the hospital. The worst thing for me was trying to follow the ante-natal classes as the matron spoke rapid-fire Spanish and didnt stop for breath and the classes lasted for 2 hours at a time so it was like an intensive Spanish course. (I had only been living here 9 months when I got pregnant!)
Am sure you will be okay and in good hands though. Good luck.


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

I can imagine if I were a woman and C section were necessary, I'd want to just be asleep completely rather than local painkillers. I mean, the idea is quite ... unpleasant to be awake with just a curtain in front of you. If I were the husband I'd certainly not attend, but then I have a sort of dislike for hospitals. With a normal delivery I'd advise for epidural, my mother didn't have painkillers because she thought it would reduce the intensiveness of the moment but in the end she said the pain was huge. 

I doubt that with a normal delivery they can refuse access to the husband, but I'll ask a colleague who gave birth half a year ago. An expat as well, so probably had to do some research as well.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

gerrit said:


> I can imagine if I were a woman and C section were necessary, I'd want to just be asleep completely rather than local painkillers. I mean, the idea is quite ... unpleasant to be awake with just a curtain in front of you. If I were the husband I'd certainly not attend, but then I have a sort of dislike for hospitals. With a normal delivery I'd advise for epidural, my mother didn't have painkillers because she thought it would reduce the intensiveness of the moment but in the end she said the pain was huge.
> 
> I doubt that with a normal delivery they can refuse access to the husband, but I'll ask a colleague who gave birth half a year ago. An expat as well, so probably had to do some research as well.


errrrmmmmm no actually - there are implications with a general anaesthetic and as a mother you're obviously concerned for the baby's wellbeing. You would count yourself very lucky if they were able to administer only an epidural (either elected or time enough within a non-elected).  If you have to because situations dictate, then fair enough...... but as someone who's gone through it, I can say it wasn't unpleasant at all - you don't feel a thing - just "pushed around a little" as they put it all back together again!! And obviously the amazing high as your babies are handed to you afterwards. I'm glad that I was "awake" for it.

Sorry Gerrit....but you're not a female and you're not pregnant. Great to say vicariously through your mother's experience that you'd advise an epidural, but leave it up to the women here who have actual experience of it, their midwives and consultants, birth plans etc. Besides it is known in Spain that in a lot of the hospitals here during childbirth, they will let you go as long as possible without drugs to have as natural a labour as possible and not dole out the drugs.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> errrrmmmmm no actually - there are implications with a general anaesthetic and as a mother you're obviously concerned for the baby's wellbeing. You would count yourself very lucky if they were able to administer only an epidural (either elected or time enough within a non-elected).  If you have to because situations dictate, then fair enough...... but as someone who's gone through it, I can say it wasn't unpleasant at all - you don't feel a thing - just "pushed around a little" as they put it all back together again!! And obviously the amazing high as your babies are handed to you afterwards. I'm glad that I was "awake" for it.
> 
> Sorry Gerrit....but you're not a female and you're not pregnant. Great to say vicariously through your mother's experience that you'd advise an epidural, but leave it up to the women here who have actual experience of it, their midwives and consultants, birth plans etc. Besides it is known in Spain that in a lot of the hospitals here during childbirth, they will let you go as long as possible without drugs to have as natural a labour as possible and not dole out the drugs.


exactly - he's not female so can't really have an informed opinion



I had no pain relief - twice


but wouldn't necessarily recommend that for anyone else


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Well, it is definitely an individual thing. Although the midwives I had _were_ trying to persuade women to rely on relaxation techniques to overcome any pain, that kind of went out the window for me. I found the pain unbearable so was quite grateful for an epidural, although I know of others who have had back problems afterwards. Also, C-sections can be hazardous too. So each to their own I say… Apparently, in some hospitals here, you can ask for gas and air if you order it in advance (!!) although I have no idea what that would be like. (doesnt sound pleasant either though )


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Sorry, perhaps I should have clarified that mine was an emergency ceasarean and was probably the reason OH was not allowed in. He'd been in the delivery room up until then... I was given general anesthetic too, for the same reason I suppose. We weren't in a position to ask - it was a rush down the corridor from what I can remember!!
Anyway everything turned out fine and my daughter scored 9 out of 10 in her first exam (5 minutes after birth!!)


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

You've just reminded me PW, the latest birth in the Spanish family was by planned c-section (epidural) and the OH still wasn't allowed in - I asked why and they said it was because if anything were to go wrong (suddenly turn urgent), possible risk of infection etc etc.


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, but why do some women opt for c-section voluntarely? There's been articles published on the rising number of women who choose the option. A friend of mine delivered via c-section and said she was in total panic and that they needed to use general anesthetic because she said she still felt pain with the initially epidural. Isn't a natural delivery a lot less riskless and with less complications afterwards?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

gerrit said:


> Just out of curiosity, but why do some women opt for c-section voluntarely? There's been articles published on the rising number of women who choose the option. A friend of mine delivered via c-section and said she was in total panic and that they needed to use general anesthetic because she said she still felt pain with the initially epidural. Isn't a natural delivery a lot less riskless and with less complications afterwards?


Cos some women dont want to go thru the undeniable trauma of childbirth, its natural and thats the way its meant to be, but if there is an alternative they may wish to opt for it (the same with breastfeeding, but thats another thread lol)!! When I was in labour with my first I was screaming at the top of my voice "I want a caesarian", I didnt get one and in retrospect I'm glad I didnt ! But the choice was there - well it wasnt for me cos I was too far gone! 

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

...... and Gerrit, if you are ever unlucky enough to get a kidneystone, apparently that is the closest a man will get to experiencing the "discomfort" of childbirth!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Gerrit - there's been lots of press on those who are "too posh to push"....take Posh for example and she must have had a tummy tuck as part of it as well cos there's no way someone could come out straight after back in their size zero jeans!!!

But I think it is advised against for all manner of reasons - and don't forget that although it is an elected (planned) caesarian, it's not just for cosmetic/pain free reasons. Mine with my twins was going to have to be planned (although I went into premature labour 4 weeks early) but still had time for the epidural, because the presenting twin was breech, with legs hyperextended (straight out in front of face, bent double!!) - OUCHY!!! My cousin here who had the elected c as well just would not be able to give birth naturally due to her pelvic girdle being too small to allow the baby out.....and she wants a further two....so that's another couple of c's in the next few years.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

BTW
Does anyone have any info about pregnancy, giving birth in Spain, second hand baby clothes etc etc. General stuff like is the OH allowed in delivery room, when should you start your ante natal classes, do you get a home visit after the baby is born... I know an American woman who is having her first baby here and is understandably a bit apprehensive, like irishgirl I suppose. Two important things:
She speaks Spanish, English and German
She lives in _*Madrid*_
I've looked and there are a couple of sites that look great, but they've got very little info on them. Mumsinspain and mumsabroad.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> BTW
> Does anyone have any info about pregnancy, giving birth in Spain, second hand baby clothes etc etc. General stuff like is the OH allowed in delivery room, when should you start your ante natal classes, do you get a home visit after the baby is born... I know an American woman who is having her first baby here and is understandably a bit apprehensive, like irishgirl I suppose. Two important things:
> She speaks Spanish, English and German
> She lives in _*Madrid*_
> I've looked and there are a couple of sites that look great, but they've got very little info on them. Mumsinspain and mumsabroad.



Do you mean like a kind of information sheet? I dont know of any as such. Only what I went through myself. And, is she going privately or does she have social security? On social security, from the moment you get the official positive test at the health centre, you are given a follow-up appointment and a maternity book which answers a lot of questions (I seem to remember) and is used for all your appointments for scans and check ups etc. You are also assigned a midwife and informed about ante-natal classes further down the line (sorry cant remember when) which usually take place in your local health centre. Once you have the book you dont need to worry about when to do this or that, it is all taken care of, you just have to remember to turn up for all the appointments (and there are many!)

I didnt get any home visits after the birth though I thought I read somewhere that you were supposed to. In fact, weirdly, the only official visit I got after the birth was in hospital from an English church minister! Which I definitely didnt want! 

For second hand baby clothes etc mums in spain do have a classified section for things like that, otherwise its word of mouth. I was lucky that I had friends and relatives who had given birth just a year or two before me and were happy to offload all their stuff.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> On social security, from the moment you get the official positive test at the health centre, you are given a follow-up appointment and a maternity book which answers a lot of questions (I seem to remember) and is used for all your appointments for scans and check ups etc. You are also assigned a midwife and informed about ante-natal classes further down the line (sorry cant remember when) which usually take place in your local health centre. Once you have the book you dont need to worry about when to do this or that, it is all taken care of, you just have to remember to turn up for all the appointments (and there are many!)


I don't think she has a "maternity book" as her appointments are sent to her as an sms!! She going half private and half SS. I mean that her insurance doesn't actually cover the birth which she knows will be in La Paz in Madrid so she sees some kind of doctor in the SS and another on the private.


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Gerrit - there's been lots of press on those who are "too posh to push"....take Posh for example and she must have had a tummy tuck as part of it as well cos there's no way someone could come out straight after back in their size zero jeans!!!
> 
> But I think it is advised against for all manner of reasons - and don't forget that although it is an elected (planned) caesarian, it's not just for cosmetic/pain free reasons. Mine with my twins was going to have to be planned (although I went into premature labour 4 weeks early) but still had time for the epidural, because the presenting twin was breech, with legs hyperextended (straight out in front of face, bent double!!) - OUCHY!!! My cousin here who had the elected c as well just would not be able to give birth naturally due to her pelvic girdle being too small to allow the baby out.....and she wants a further two....so that's another couple of c's in the next few years.


Somehow the link between c-section and "painless" is sounding strange, but anyways... I heard of women who said they felt nothing, while I equally heard of a few who asked for general anesthetic because they said they could feel discomfort (not feeling pain necessarily but also not exactly feeling totally nothing)



Not sure about Madrid but here in BCN there is a local chain of second hand stores who have about everything ... including buggies, second hand clothing ... I'll ask for the exact name of the store as probably it's something existing in other cities as well. 

By the way, Premaman (international chain of shops with everything pregnancy and childbirth related) has outlets all over Spain. Not exactly second hand I think (as far as it has to be second hand ?) although they may be able to point you to the right direction.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I don't think she has a "maternity book" as her appointments are sent to her as an sms!! She going half private and half SS. I mean that her insurance doesn't actually cover the birth which she knows will be in La Paz in Madrid so she sees some kind of doctor in the SS and another on the private.


Maybe the maternity books are obsolete now then - it was five years ago - or maybe the Comunidad de Madrid is more advanced than Andalucia with technology. I didnt know you could go half private and half SS though! But I suppose if she is on the SS system up until the birth she will be informed or text(!) with all the other info?!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> Maybe the maternity books are obsolete now then - it was five years ago - or maybe the Comunidad de Madrid is more advanced than Andalucia with technology. I didnt know you could go half private and half SS though! But I suppose if she is on the SS system up until the birth she will be informed or text(!) with all the other info?!


The mind boggles, doesn't it??
Perhaps she'll have a push button delivery. Push button A for epidural and B for a comforting husband who's not going to keel over!!

As far as I know if you're entitled to SS, which she is 'cos she's been working here for a year, you can also have private should you wish and use both systems. A friend of mine who has a very serious medical complaint often juggles the 2 - private better for I don't know, quicker come back on analysis perhaps, and ss for hospitalisation for example.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> The mind boggles, doesn't it??
> Perhaps she'll have a push button delivery. Push button A for epidural and B for a comforting husband who's not going to keel over!!
> .



lol. If only such technology had been available in my day!


----------



## geez (Apr 4, 2010)

Irishgirl: Congratulations and hope you are keeping well in the heat. I'm finding out about such things next week (due to give birth via scheduled c-section in December in a Bilbao private hospital; no access to public for me, sadly). I'll re-post when I find out more. Just last night I spoke with my beloved and told him that c-sections are normally done in an awake state and explained the 'usual' process of the curtain, partner located behind mum's head, etc. By the horrified look I got, I think I'll try to avoid bringing up the topic with the doctor in his presence in case their initial answer is: 'no, he'll be outside'.

Peskywesky: thanks for those links... very helpful. I can't imagine why I didn't think of ma and baby sites in Spain, in English. I suppose I can claim preggo-brain.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2010)

Caz.I said:


> Maybe the maternity books are obsolete now then - it was five years ago


Nope, your experience was exactly the same we encountered earlier this year


----------



## Irishgirl (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks for all the replys, 14 weeks now and feeling fine, TG
Went to the midwife, twice now and all good, I asked her about my OH coming into the birth and she said of course he can!! I have my second scan in 6 weeks, lots of appointments alright but it makes me feel better. 
Even though all my blood came back fine had to do a diabeties test last week, all pregnant women 35 or over get this test, its prevension rather than cure, 4 tests in 3 hours!!! My Spanish is being tested all the way but if they speak slowly instead of their million miles an hour then im ok!!
Im nervous but just have to get on with it now!! I have no experience of giving birth in any other country so i have nothing to compare it too!!! Probably the best!!

Ni


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Irishgirl said:


> Thanks for all the replys, 14 weeks now and feeling fine, TG
> Went to the midwife, twice now and all good, I asked her about my OH coming into the birth and she said of course he can!! I have my second scan in 6 weeks, lots of appointments alright but it makes me feel better.
> Even though all my blood came back fine had to do a diabeties test last week, all pregnant women 35 or over get this test, its prevension rather than cure, 4 tests in 3 hours!!! My Spanish is being tested all the way but if they speak slowly instead of their million miles an hour then im ok!!
> Im nervous but just have to get on with it now!! I have no experience of giving birth in any other country so i have nothing to compare it too!!! Probably the best!!
> ...


glad all is going wellreggers:

& well done too for pushing yourself with your Spanish!


& as to no experience of giving birth in another country so nothing to compare it to? - no two births are the same no matter where you are

I coincidentally give birth to both of my daughters in the same room in the same hospital - but the two births couldn't have been more different:wacko:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Irishgirl said:


> Thanks for all the replys, 14 weeks now and feeling fine, TG
> Went to the midwife, twice now and all good, I asked her about my OH coming into the birth and she said of course he can!! I have my second scan in 6 weeks, lots of appointments alright but it makes me feel better.
> Even though all my blood came back fine had to do a diabeties test last week, all pregnant women 35 or over get this test, its prevension rather than cure, 4 tests in 3 hours!!! My Spanish is being tested all the way but if they speak slowly instead of their million miles an hour then im ok!!
> Im nervous but just have to get on with it now!! I have no experience of giving birth in any other country so i have nothing to compare it too!!! Probably the best!!
> ...


Great to hear that everything's going well and that your Spanish is holding up!
I think it probably is best that this is your first because if not you might be worrying even more about "They haven't done X and it's not the right time to do Y..." As you say you've just got to get on with it!
Are you still moving??


----------



## Irishgirl (Sep 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Great to hear that everything's going well and that your Spanish is holding up!
> I think it probably is best that this is your first because if not you might be worrying even more about "They haven't done X and it's not the right time to do Y..." As you say you've just got to get on with it!
> Are you still moving??


Hi Pesky, as for me moving, my OH is going to work away during the week and home at the weekend, I will go to where he is for as few days in between appointments, we decided not to move all together as it would be another stress that we dont need!!! Its all go at the mo!!
Hope all good with you


----------



## geez (Apr 4, 2010)

Irishgirl said:


> Thanks for all the replys, 14 weeks now and feeling fine, TG
> Went to the midwife, twice now and all good, I asked her about my OH coming into the birth and she said of course he can!!
> 
> Ni


It's the same with me... no problem with partners being in the room. I'm also not finding Spanish a problem as most of the medical terms are the same. Good luck your scans and so forth and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

geez said:


> It's the same with me... no problem with partners being in the room. I'm also not finding Spanish a problem as most of the medical terms are the same. Good luck your scans and so forth and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy.


Good luck to you too Geez. I'll be in Bilbao for New Year and Reyes, but not such good timing to meet up, eh??


----------



## geez (Apr 4, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Good luck to you too Geez. I'll be in Bilbao for New Year and Reyes, but not such good timing to meet up, eh??


Oh, what a pity. I can't imagine what my life will be like in those early weeks but I'm not making any grand plans. If you are in the neighbourhood earlier than that let me know...


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

*Pregnancy in Spain*



Irishgirl said:


> Hi there,
> I am wondering if any one can answer this question... I am 3 months pregnant and someone told me today that My OH cant come into the delivery room with me!!! I am in Sitges south of Barcelona.
> This bit of info has me totally freaked out!! It would be terrible if he isnt there!! Is this the case??
> 
> ...


I know that different Hosiptals in different provinces can and often do work differently to each other, but I strongly suspect that someone is lifting your leg on this one !
When my Mrs had our daughter ( Spanish state hospital in Denia ) Not only was I expected to be in the delivery room, and with her all of the time, I was actually told on the Monday afternoon when we took her in, to go home and pack a bag for the both of us - as she would be kept in until 3 days after the birth, and that I would be expected to stay in the hopsital with her during this time. Apparently ( at this hospital anyway ) this was becuase it was our first child, and I needed to be on hand to change & help feed the baby while she was resting.
She has written a Blog about her experiences with the whole preganancy / birth in Spain issue if you wish to take a peep


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

djfwells said:


> I know that different Hosiptals in different provinces can and often do work differently to each other, but I strongly suspect that someone is lifting your leg on this one !
> When my Mrs had our daughter ( Spanish state hospital in Denia ) Not only was I expected to be in the delivery room, and with her all of the time, I was actually told on the Monday afternoon when we took her in, to go home and pack a bag for the both of us - as she would be kept in until 3 days after the birth, and that I would be expected to stay in the hopsital with her during this time. Apparently ( at this hospital anyway ) this was becuase it was our first child, and I needed to be on hand to change & help feed the baby while she was resting.
> She has written a Blog about her experiences with the whole preganancy / birth in Spain issue if you wish to take a peep


Not been through this myself but a friend recently had a similar experience at Alicante Hospital. Ask your doctor but I think with Spain being so "family" orientated it would be the norm for dad to be around for the whole thing!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

djfwells said:


> I needed to be on hand to change & help feed the baby while she was resting.
> She has written a Blog about her experiences with the whole preganancy / birth in Spain issue if you wish to take a peep


Hi there djfwells,
I would love to give my pregnant friend your link, but it doesn't seem to be working. Can you post it again, please?
In the meantime, I did a Google for Pregnancy / birth in Spain and got quite a few links back. Here you are if any one's interested
pregnancy/ birth in spain - Buscar con Google


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hi there djfwells,
> I would love to give my pregnant friend your link, but it doesn't seem to be working. Can you post it again, please?
> In the meantime, I did a Google for Pregnancy / birth in Spain and got quite a few links back. Here you are if any one's interested
> pregnancy/ birth in spain - Buscar con Google


This is the working link to the Pregnancy in Spain Blog , It starts with her pregancy and runs through to our daughter starting school ( Friday last week ! ) - SNIP


----------

